# How Do Arowanas And Piranhas Do Together



## asastorm (Dec 3, 2016)

Well my dad recently built a 500 gallon pond that is also very deep maybe 2 feet I think its a really big pond length wise well anyway my friend is giving away one of his 2 arowana since he wants to use the tanks for a community tank with a Oscar in it which he THINKS will work so I offered to take it and well I did so now we will b e putting it in their with my dads piranhas their all red bellied and their all very interesting fish. But I want to know will they kill each other. This arowana has amazing coloring along with the piranhas but the Arowana is my real concern I mean its a beautiful fish and ITS RED not sure where he got it though. So will it work. This will not be the Arowanas permanent home however. So will it work and if it wont can someone please come up with something to tell my friend about his Arowana


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

The piranhas will eat it... and any other fish.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

AEgir's exactly right, nothing can be housed with piranhas.
They will eventually end up being attacked.
It may take a minute, it may take a year, but it never ends well for the non-piranha.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Unless you want your Piranha to enjoy an expensive meal...

*wow, my sig is still active haha


----------

